# HELP: looking for a room / pad PERTH



## toochling (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi there,

I am looking for a room for myself or studio/bachelors pad, i am working full time and would want a place to stay preferably near Glendalough station or somewhere near that location because that's where my workplace is at.

Also would want all female flat/house mates, filipina or asians. Near train station 5min walk, near grocery stores as well as I do not own a car just yet. I will move in asap as well. Roughly 130-160/ wk, furnished room including utilities. Pls contact me asap. Quiet place.


----------

